# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  معرفی 10 سایت ساز ایرانی

## pinesite

*معرفی 10 سایت ساز ایرانی*در این زمانه با توجه به گستردگی شبکه اینترنت و نیاز مردم به داشتن سایت در جهان اقدام به تولید سایت سازهایی جهت راحتی طراحی سایت شده است.
از جمله سایت های معتبری که در این زمینه فعالیت دارند می توان به سایت های ووردپرس و جوملا اشاره کرد که میزان بسیار زیادی از سایت های دنیا با این دو سی ام اس آماده ساخته شده اند.
در ایران به علت عدم آشنایی کاربران به زبان انگلیسی نمی توان از امکانات کامل این دو سایت خارجی استفاده کرد و تولید محتوا در این دو سایت سخت و حتما نیاز به دانش فنی دارد.
به همین علت برخی شرکت ها اقدام به ساخت سایت ساز در ایران و ارائه آن به مردم محترم ایران نموده اند.
در اینجا قصد داریم ده سایت ساز ایرانی که در کشور فعالیت دارند را معرفی کنیم. هر کدام از این سایت ساز ها دارای ویژگیهای منحصر به فردی می باشد که در زیر به بررسی برخی از این ویژگی ها می پردازیم:
1-    سایت ساز کاج
در حال حاضر ویرایش پنجم این سایت ساز موجود می باشد که هدف خود را بر روی سادگی کار کردن در پنل ادمین و تنوع در طرح های سایت قرار داده است.
بخش طراحی سایت بصورت درگ اند دراپ بوده بدین صورت که کاربر می تواند ماژولهای خود را گرفته و در هر بخشی از سایت که دوست دارد رها کند و با سلیقه خود یک سایت خوب را برای خود طراحی نماید. همچین ماژولار بودن این سایت ساز کمک می کند که ماژولهای بسیار متنوعی در اختیار کاربران قرار گیرد و در هر زمان که لازم بود ماژولهای بیشتری به سایت ساز کاج اضافه گردد.
همچین این سایت ساز 100 قالب سایت از پیش آماده دارد که موجب می شود قشر وسیعی از کاربران را پوشش دهد. تمامی این قالب ها ریسپانسیو (واکنش گرا) بوده و قابلیت نمایش در اسمارت فون ها را دارا می باشد.
2-    سایت ساز پوپش
شعار این شرکت در کمتر از 5 دقیقه سایت خود را تحویل بگیرید است.
این سایت ساز نیز بصورت درگ اند دراپ بوده و می توانید محل قرار گیری فقط متن ها و تصاویر خود را خودتان تعیین کنید. 
قالبهای این سایت ساز در حدود 35 قالب می باشد و این قالبها ریسپانسیو نبوده که برای سال 95 مناسب نیست.
3-    سایت ساز پرتال
این سایت ساز در حدود 20 قالب برای مشتریان خود آماده کرده که همگی ریسپانسیو بوده که مشتریان می توانند از بین آنها قالب خود را انتخاب کنند.
این سایت ساز امکانات خوبی را برای کاربران خود محیا کرده است که نیاز کاربران را بر آورده می کند.
4-    سایت ساز sitesaz.ir
از نظر تنوع قالب خیلی خوب عمل کرده و بالای 450 قالب در اختیار کاربران خود قرار داده است.
دموی آنلاینی از قالبها در سایت مشاهده نشد که بتوان ریسپانسیو بودن یا نبودن آنها بررسی شود.
خود سایت اصلی شرکت ریسپانسیو نمی باشد.
نرم افزار سایت ساز در حال حاضر دارای دو نسخه 1.7 و 1.8 می باشد. این سایت ساز بصورت چند زبانه می باشد.
5-    نوین سایت ساز
شعار این شرکت هم سایت خود را در 5 دقیقه بسازید می باشد.
تعداد قالب های این سایت ساز در حدود 9 قالب می باشد که از نظر تنوع بسیار کم بود و بعضی از نمونه کارهای این شرکت ریسپانسیو و بعضی دیگر ریسپانسیو نمی باشد.
این شرکت 14 روز تست رایگان به کاربران خود ارائه داده است. 
6-    ایران سایت ساز
از نظر امکانات این سایت ساز امکانات متنوعی را در اختیار کاربران خود قرار داده است.
بر روی سایت شرکت نمونه قالبهای آماده که کاربران بتوانند انتخاب کنند موجود نمی باشد. تعدادی از نمونه کارهای انجام شده موجود بوده که ریسپانسیو است ولی سایت اصلی شرکت ریسپانسیو تیست.
7-    سایت ساز سی فایو
شعار این شرکت از میان 100 قالب حرفه ای، همین حالا رایگان وب سایت خود را راه اندازی کنید است.
این زمان رایگان 48 ساعت می باشد که بعد از آن باید مبلغ سایت را پرداخت نموده و نسخه خود را کامل نمایید.
تعداد قالبهای این سایت ساز بیش از 90 قالب که ریسپانسیو بود و تنوع بسیار خوبی را در اختیار کاربران قرار می دهد.
امکانات این سایت ساز در سایت شرکت به خوبی مشخص نمی باشد و فقط تعداد کمی از امکانات مشخص بوده است.
8-    سایت ساز کاموا
شعار این شرکت در کمتر از 20 دقیقه سایت خود بسازید است.
14 روز سایت را رایگان در اختیار شما قرار می دهد.
تعداد قالب های این شرکت در حدود 20 قالب می باشد که همگی واکنشرا و ریسپانسیو بوده.
9-    سایت ساز پورتال ساز
این سایت ساز دارای 50 قالب می باشد که تمای قالبها از یک فرمت استفاده شده و بیشترین تغییر در رنگ بندی آن می باشد.
بخاطر نبودن دموی آنلاین ریسپانسیو بودن این قالبها مشخص نمی باشد اما نمونه کارهای این شرکت ریسپانسیو نمی باشد.
     10- سایت ساز زرین
این شرکت تنوع بسیار زیادی در زمینه های مختلف سایت ایجاد کرده است. و بیشترین تکیه این شرکت بر روی فروش سایت های آماده مختلف می باشد.
منبع : پرتال کاج

----------


## memary14

> *معرفی 10 سایت ساز ایرانی*
> 
> 
> در این زمانه با توجه به گستردگی شبکه اینترنت و نیاز مردم به داشتن سایت در جهان اقدام به تولید سایت سازهایی جهت راحتی طراحی سایت شده است.
> از جمله سایت های معتبری که در این زمینه فعالیت دارند می توان به سایت های ووردپرس و جوملا اشاره کرد که میزان بسیار زیادی از سایت های دنیا با این دو سی ام اس آماده ساخته شده اند.
> در ایران به علت عدم آشنایی کاربران به زبان انگلیسی نمی توان از امکانات کامل این دو سایت خارجی استفاده کرد و تولید محتوا در این دو سایت سخت و حتما نیاز به دانش فنی دارد.
> به همین علت برخی شرکت ها اقدام به ساخت سایت ساز در ایران و ارائه آن به مردم محترم ایران نموده اند.
> در اینجا قصد داریم ده سایت ساز ایرانی که در کشور فعالیت دارند را معرفی کنیم. هر کدام از این سایت ساز ها دارای ویژگیهای منحصر به فردی می باشد که در زیر به بررسی برخی از این ویژگی ها می پردازیم:
> 1-    سایت ساز کاج
> ...



به نظر من بهتره خود فرد کد نویسی سایت ش را انجام بدهد! :متفکر:

----------

